# Kostenloser Webspace oder DNS



## pking (17. Januar 2006)

Hi, 
Kennt wer ein kostenlosen Webspace Anbieter bzw. DNS den man per IP erreichen kann?
Also nicht über nen  dns namen http://blabla.blabl.de/ sondern http://217.xx.xx.xx/....
ist wichtig,da ich  domains in der hosts datei nur per  ip umleiten kann.

pking


----------



## pflo (17. Januar 2006)

hallo pking, ich glaube du hast da etwas falsch verstanden. Jede Domain kann auch über eine IP erreicht werden. Schreibe mal in der Kommandozeile

nslookup http://blabla.blabl.de/

dann bekommst du die IP raus!


//edit: Warum kannst du Domains in der Hosts-Datei nur per IP umleiten?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Januar 2006)

Bei nslookup (oder host in Unix-Systemen) gibt man das Protokoll (hier http://) nicht mit an sondern nur den Host-Namen.
Um beim Beispiel zu bleiben wuerde das dann so aussehen:

```
nslookup blabla.blabl.de
```
bzw.

```
host blabla.blabl.de
```


----------



## pking (17. Januar 2006)

Nein geht eben nicht, wenn ich die IP aufrufe  kommt ich  ganz woanders hin. Auf den Server wo die Domain liegt.
[cut by Dennis Wronka]
Maessige er seine Ausdrucksweise.


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. Januar 2006)

pflo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo pking, ich glaube du hast da etwas falsch verstanden. Jede Domain kann auch über eine IP erreicht werden.



Eben nicht, bei den meisten Webspaceanbietern muss eine eigene IP erst beantragt werden, viele bieten das überhauptnicht an.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. Januar 2006)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eben nicht, bei den meisten Webspaceanbietern muss eine eigene IP erst beantragt werden, viele bieten das überhauptnicht an.


Zu Recht! Gemäß Ripe-Richtlinien, die für _alle_ Firmen gelten, die IPs beziehen, sind diese nur für spezielle Anwendungsfälle gestattet. Nur weil $customer eine IP aus irgendeinem Grund haben möchte, ist dieses nach Ripe-Richtlinien noch lange nicht zulässig (und auch nicht nötig).


----------



## pking (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Bei welchen Webspace Anbieter kann ich eine Feste IP-Adresse dazu bestellen?


----------

